# Sir Moose was Attacked On his Walk



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Glad that Sir Moose wasn't injured. It's no fun finding yourself in the middle of a dog fight and even less fun when you have to deal with a jerk owner. I've been lucky so far with Duffy in not encountering any actual attacks, but I've had to modify my normal walking route to avoid one highly reactive dog in a fenced in yard that jumped the fence once to go after him. The only thing that prevented the attack was the other dog got hung up in the fence and probably injured itself enough that it decided not to pursue us. I'm not sure how Duffy would respond, he's usually a big teddy bear with other dogs but you never know.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry this happened, really glad Moose and Jerry weren't hurt.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh no! Glad Jerry and Moose are okay!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Sir Moose acted like a superstar. 

I'm still in shock about the dog IN YOUR HOUSE, too...


----------

